# My oscar + tank pics



## Big Vine (Feb 26, 2007)

Was gonna post this in the most recent oscar photo thread, but it was taking forever to load/display for me, so I'm devoting my own thread to my oscar and his tank. It's more of an update, really, since many of you have seen him and his tank already.

'Triton' (click pics to enlarge)

















Thanks for looking.
BV


----------



## gordonrp (Mar 23, 2005)

beautiful :thumb:


----------



## Blu-ray (Apr 28, 2008)

Fish and tank both look great :thumb:


----------



## remarkosmoc (Oct 19, 2005)

great coloration! :thumb:


----------



## Big Vine (Feb 26, 2007)

Thanks guys! 8) 
BV


----------



## cale262 (Jul 7, 2008)

Nice lookin O :thumb:


----------



## BlackShark11k (Feb 16, 2007)

Looking great :thumb:


----------



## sdbeth (Oct 2, 2007)

awesome!!!!


----------



## herny (Nov 30, 2007)

wow he is a beaut :thumb:


----------



## Big Vine (Feb 26, 2007)

Thanks for the compliments. 8) 
BV


----------

